# shimano sustain 4000fd



## denden713 (Apr 8, 2010)

how many washers do you have to put in 2 make the line spool evenly?? For Sustain FE


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

These shims are used to adjust the height of the spool on the reel. This will change the winding shape, or line lay, on the spool. Remove the spool and you will see the shims location. 

If the line is stacking too high, or towards the top of the spool, a shim or two may be added. 

If the line is stacking too low on the spool, a shim or two may need to be removed. 

Typically the height is correct from the factory. Some anglers prefer to change the line lay, or adjust it slightly for different lines.


----------



## denden713 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Shimano sustain 4000fe*

there was only 2 shims when i bought the reel. I had to add 3 more for it to spool evenly. Lost a lot of line because i had it spooled at academy and spooled all the line at the top when i casted. but i got it fixed now and works perfectly with 5 shims.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

denden713 said:


> there was only 2 shims when i bought the reel. I had to add 3 more for it to spool evenly. Lost a lot of line because i had it spooled at academy and spooled all the line at the top when i casted. but i got it fixed now and works perfectly with 5 shims.


I used to work at academy, don't get your reels spooled there!! Trust me I was the only one there that knew what an arbor knot was.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

With the new spinning reels its best to spool the line on yourself. The reels oscillation stacks the line a special way to help reduce line twist and reduce friction of the line when casting.


----------

